# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Vorstandswahlen des BPS

## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Christian,

am 19.03.07 schriebst Du hier im Forum an Reinardo:
"Wenn durch Stimmungsfuzzis jetzt, nachdem Wolfgang gerade mal 3 Monate tot ist, eine Stimmung "gegen Gehrden" gemacht werden soll, damit einige, die bisher kaum oder nie am Aufbau unserer erfolgreichen Organisation in den letzten 6 Jahren mitgearbeitet haben, ihr bedeutendes Ego als kompetent sehen und sich anbieten, um nicht zu sagen anbiedern, um dort zu ernten, wo sie nicht gesäht haben, dann darf sich jeder eine eigene Meinung dazu bilden."  ---  Mit dieser Aussage hast Du das Thema "Wahl des BPS-Vorstands" ins Forum getragen.

Am 13.04.07 hast Du einen Brief an alle SHG-Leiter geschrieben, in dem Du Argumente ähnlicher Qualität wie oben verbreitest.

Am 08.05.07 habe ich im Auftrag und Namen der SHG-Leiter, die Du u.a. "Stimmungsfuzzis" nennst, ebenfalls einen Brief an alle SHG-Leiter geschrieben.  Auf Wunsch mehrerer Kollegen im Forum, habe ich diesen Brief ins Internet gestellt, damit ihn Interessierte lesen können.

Im Forum wurde mehrfach der Wunsch geäußert, dass Du Deinen Brief vom 13.04. ebenfalls ins Internet stellst.  Diesem Wunsch hast Du bisher nicht entsprochen. ---  Vorgestern argumentiert Ralf gegenüber Hutschi:  "... so nachzulesen in Christians Schreiben vom 13.4. an alle SHG-Leiter (das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf an diejenigen sein, die das Schreiben nicht kennen können)."

Ich erlaube mir noch folgende rechtliche Klarstellung:  Wird ein Brief an einen SHG-Leiter gerichtet, so hat jedes Mitglied seiner Gruppe das Recht, diesen Brief in Inhalt und Form kennenzulernen.  Da nun aber sehr viele Mitstreiter im Forum auch Mitglied einer SHG-Prostatakrebs sind, haben diese einen Anspruch darauf, Deinen Brief kennen zu lernen.

Ich bitte Dich deshalb noch einmal, den genannten Brief jetzt endlich ins Netz zu stellen, damit dieses Schattenspiel aufhört;  außerdem möchte ich Dich dazu aus dem ersten Absatz zitieren:  "..., dann darf sich jeder eine eigene Meinung dazu bilden."

Gruß

Gerd

----------


## Harro

*Wahl eines BPS Vorstandes*

Hallo, lieber Gerd, vor einigen Stunden war ich der Meinung, man sollte das von Dir erwähnte Schreiben von Christian hier auch publik machen, nachdem Du in lobenswerter Weise Deine eigenen Ideen zur Neugestaltung des BPS und die der Dich in Deiner neuen Zielsetzung unterstützenden  SHG-Leiter hier ins Forum per Link gestellt hast. Inzwischen bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, daß doch alle an der Entscheidungsfindung für den zu wählenden neuen oder teilweise alten BPS-Vorstand beteiligten SHG-Leiter über dieses Schreiben in formiert sind, weil es ja von Christian an eben diesen Personenkreis wohl herausgegangen ist. Macht es wirklich noch Sinn, nun auch dieses in Deinen und in den Augen vieler SHG-Leiter sich sehr nachteilig auf dieses Forum asuwirkende Schreiben tatsächlich der überwiegend schweigenden und kaum an diesen Scharmützeln interessierten Benutzergemeinde zu präsentieren. Ich habe erkannt, daß Christian hier wohl erheblich Unruhe, ob berechtigt oder nicht, gestiftet hat. Erspar es doch bitte, Christian und auch uns allen fast unbeteiligten Forumsbenutzern, diese sich auf das Image dieses Forums negativ auswirkende neuerliche Offenbarung durch ein Schriftstück zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen. So komisch es sich für Dich darstellen mag, eigentlich lege ich für mich schon gar keinen Wert mehr darauf, den Inhalt dieses Schreibens kennen lernen zu wollen. Adenauer hat schon mal gesagt:"Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von vorgestern" oder so ähnlich. Also Schreiben hin oder her. Alle in Magdeburg anwesenden SHG-Leiter - und die kennen doch den Inhalt vom Schreiben Christian -  wählen den neuen BPS-Vorstand ohne wenn und aber, und wir erfahren von Dir danach, wie alles gelaufen ist.

*"Wer sich an andere hält, dem wankt die Welt. Wer auf sich selber ruht, steht gut*"          Paul von Heyse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Also Schreiben hin oder her. Alle in Magdeburg anwesenden SHG-Leiter - und die kennen doch den Inhalt vom Schreiben Christian - wählen den neuen BPS-Vorstand ohne wenn und aber, und wir erfahren von Dir danach, wie alles gelaufen ist.


hallo Hutschi,

fernab des Transportes unproduktiver Streitereien bin ich absolut dafür, dass aus dem Papier von Christian die eigentlichen Programmpunkte hier veröffentlicht werden.

Das gering entwickelte Interesse an programmatischer Debatte hier im Forum kann ebensowenig ein Argument für die Nicht-Veröffentlichung sein wie der Hinweis auf die "Zuständigkeit" der SHG-Leiter. Ich vertrete kein repräsentatives System, der SHG-Leiter repräsentiert die Gruppe?

Haben wir aber die Vorhaben der einen wie der anderen Gruppe zusammen, kann durchaus eine interessante Debatte auch hier im Forum entstehen.

Die Klärung von Vorwürfen und Unterstellungen, denke ich, wird in Magdeburg passieren, das gehört nicht hier ins Forum - aber die Debatte über das, was der BPS demnächst machen soll, ist zweifellos ein dringend öffentliches Anliegen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## cligensa

> Ich erlaube mir noch folgende rechtliche Klarstellung:  Wird ein Brief an einen SHG-Leiter gerichtet, so hat jedes Mitglied seiner Gruppe das Recht, diesen Brief in Inhalt und Form kennenzulernen.  Da nun aber sehr viele Mitstreiter im Forum auch Mitglied einer SHG-Prostatakrebs sind, haben diese einen Anspruch darauf, Deinen Brief kennen zu lernen.


Lieber Gerd,
Jeder SHG-Leiter sollte unbedingt unseren Brief allen Mitgliedern zur Kenntnis bringen, damit haben wir die Voraussetzung geschaffen, dass sich alle Mitglieder ihre Meinung bilden können. Das ist unsere Absicht. In diesem Brief ist in 10 Punkten aufgelistet, was wir, der zur Zeit noch aktive Vorstand, für konkrete Maßnahmen in der unmittelbaren und der mittelfristigen Zukunft planen und was nach unserer Meinung der neu zu wählende Vorstand ebenfalls umsetzen sollte. 

Dieses Forum ist aber auch Nichtmitgliedern und Außenstehenden zugänglich. Es ist aber ganz besonders für neue oder voraussichtlich neue Patienten vorgesehen, die noch keine Entscheidung getroffen haben und die sich über ihre Krankheitssituation, Therapien oder Mitarbeit in Selbsthilfegruppen informieren wollen. Das ist ein Patientenrecht und genau das wollen wir mit diesem Forum fördern.

Daher ist dies aus strategischen Gesichtspunkten und aus berechtigtem Patienteninteresse heraus kein Forum, in dem Streitereien ausgetragen werden sollen. So etwas wäre mit Sicherheit keine Hilfe für Betroffene sondern wirkt abstoßend, das bisher hohe Ansehen des BPS bekäme einen erheblichen Kratzer. Aber nur für Patientenhilfe haben wir das Forum in Übereinstimmung aller Vorstandsmitglieder geschaffen und betreiben es. Wir lassen es von niemandem zur sinnwidrigen Streitplattform umfunktionieren. Gegebenenfalls werden wir eingreifen. Zielabweichung in Einzelfällen kommen leider immer wieder mal vor.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Harro

*Tagesordnung*

Hallo Rudolf, Zitat *Rudolf :* bin ich absolut dafür, dass aus dem Papier von Christian die eigentlichen Programmpunkte hier veröffentlicht werden.

Die Programmpunkte dürften doch weitgehend mit einer Tagesordnung übereinstimmen. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sähe ich eigentlich auch kein rechtliches Problem, ausschließlich diese Passagen aus Christians Schreiben uns zugänglich zu machen. Dann hätte auch jeder Forumsbenutzer die Möglichkeit, selbst sinnvolle Vorschläge für eine evtl. Verbesserung der bisherigen wohl nicht ganz zufriedenstellenden Situation einzubringen.

*"Fang den Tag von heute nicht mit den Scherben von gestern an"*
(Phil Bosmans)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Dieses Forum ist aber auch Nichtmitgliedern und Außenstehenden zugänglich. Es ist aber ganz besonders für neue oder voraussichtlich neue Patienten vorgesehen, die noch keine Entscheidung getroffen haben und die sich über ihre Krankheitssituation, Therapien oder Mitarbeit in Selbsthilfegruppen informieren wollen. Das ist ein Patientenrecht und genau das wollen wir mit diesem Forum fördern.


Lieber Christian,
und  wofür haben wir ein Teil-Forum Verbandsarbeit? Das Patientenrecht des Sich-Informieren-Könnens wird doch nicht dadurch beschnitten, dass in einem eigens bestimmten Teil-Forum über die Verbandsarbeit und die Zukunft der Verbandsarbeit sich ausgetauscht wird, im Gegenteil.




> Daher ist dies aus strategischen Gesichtspunkten und aus berechtigtem Patienteninteresse heraus kein Forum, in dem Streitereien ausgetragen werden sollen.


Gleich dreifacher  Widerspruch:
1. "Strategisch" haben wir den Kampf gg. den PK mit dem Ziel, dieses Geissel zurückzudrängen - was, bitte soll für diesen Kampf die Einschränkung, die Du vornimmst, für einen Sinn haben?
2. Das "berechtigte Patienteninteresse" interpretierst Du so, dass ihm Diskussionen über die BPS-Verbandsarbeit im Wege stehen. Das ist nicht der Fall. 
3. Um "Streitereien austragen" geht es hier im Teil-Forum Verbandsarbeit nicht. Es geht um inhaltliche Debatte über das, was ein Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfe-Verband machen soll. Dass im Kontext Deines Schreibens auf "Streitereien" hingewiesen wird, liegt an einer Mischung von persönlichen und sachlichen Bezügen, die Dein Schreiben selbst kennzeichnet. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich vorgeschlagen, die 10-Programm-Punkte hier zu veröffentlichen. 





> So etwas wäre mit Sicherheit keine Hilfe für Betroffene sondern wirkt abstoßend, das bisher hohe Ansehen des BPS bekäme einen erheblichen Kratzer. Aber nur für Patientenhilfe haben wir das Forum in Übereinstimmung aller Vorstandsmitglieder geschaffen und betreiben es. Wir lassen es von niemandem zur sinnwidrigen Streitplattform umfunktionieren. Gegebenenfalls werden wir eingreifen. Zielabweichung in Einzelfällen kommen leider immer wieder mal vor.


"nur für Patientenhilfe"  stellst Du gegenüber mit "sinnwidrige Streitplattform" ???
Findest Du nicht, dass Du Deine Gegenüberstellung langsam wirklich mit der Brechstange produzierst? Willst Du Deine eigene produktive Streit-Kultur in all diesen Forums-Jahren jetzt hinter Dir lassen? 
Im übrigen, wenn Du befürchtest, dass Betroffene abstossend reagieren, wenn inhaltlicher Streit öffentlich ausgetragen wird, darf ich Dir sagen, dass  ich es abstossend finde, wenn Du den autoritären Hammer glaubst schwingen zu müssen: "werden wir eingreifen" - was soll das denn?

Grüsse,
Rudolf


Grüße
Christian[/quote]

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Christian,

ich habe mich über Deine Antwort gefreut, da sie nun allen Interessierten zeigt, wie scheinheilig Du Dich verhalten kannst:

So schreibst Du heute:  "... ist dies aus strategischen Gesichtspunkten und aus berechtigtem Pateinteninteresse heraus kein Forum, in dem Streitereien ausgetragen werden sollen."

Am 19.03.07 schriebst Du aber hier im Forum:  "Wenn durch Stimmungsfuzzis jetzt, nachdem Wolfgang gerade mal 3 Monate tot ist, eine Stimmung "gegen Gehrden" gemacht werden soll, damit einige, die bisher kaum oder nie am Aufbau unserer erfolgreichen Organisation in den letzten 6 Jahren mitgearbeitet haben, ihr bedeutendes Ego als kompetent sehen und sich anbieten, um nicht zu sagen anbiedern, um dort zu ernten, wo sie nicht gesäht haben, ..."

Siehst Du diesen Widerspruch etwa nicht?  ---  Aber es kommt noch besser, wenn Du heute schreibst:  "Wir lassen es von niemandem zur sinnwidrigen Streitplattform umfunktionieren.  Gegebenenfalls werden wir eingreifen."

Jetzt hast Du Dich in die schwierige Situation gebracht, gegen Dich selbst eingreifen zu müssen.  Bitte lass mich wissen, wie Du das schaffst.

Gruß

Gerd

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Gerd,
Meine Antwort, auf die Du so gespannt bist: 
Ich habe hinzugefügt, weil wir schließlich alle Menschen sind: *Zielabweichung in Einzelfällen kommen leider immer wieder mal vor.* 
Leider! Das habe ich und du und andere auch schon mal gemacht.  Oh, welch ein schlaues Füchslein Du doch bist.
Eine ganze Beitragsserie für das unsinnige Zoffen, Hauen und Stechen vorzusehen ist aber etwas anderes. Das werden wir hier nicht zulassen.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Schorschel

> ...da sie nun allen Interessierten zeigt, wie scheinheilig Du Dich verhalten kannst...





> Oh, welch ein schlaues Füchslein Du doch bist...


Hallo!

Ich bin ja ein halbwegs reger Forums-Teilnehmer, aber ich kapiere offen gestanden nicht, worum es hier geht. Es muss ja sehr wichtig sein, wenn ich die Schärfe der Diktion sehe. Da stellt Ihr ja sogar Dieter und mich in den Schatten!

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Da scheint es sich um ein Insider-Thema zu handeln, was bei Euch so viel Andrenalin freisetzt. Das solltet Ihr m.E. nicht hier im öffentlichen Forum austragen, denn mich verunsichert es *sehr*, wenn jetzt Leute wie Gerd und Christian sich hier öffentlich fetzen!

Ich behaupte einfach mal, wenn selbst ich (als routinierter und durchaus streitbereiter Teilnehmer, wie Ihr wisst) betroffen reagiere, dann wirkt Euer Streit auf Neudiagnostizierte, die sowieso schon am Ende ihrern Nervenkraft sind, garantiert katastrophal.

Das spricht für Christians These, solche Dinge "hinter verschlossenen Türen" auszudiskutieren. Ich jedenfalls möchte Euch dazu ermuntern!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Klärung in Magdeburg*

Hallo Schorschel, schön, daß Du inzwischen nach Deinem letzten Techtelmechtel wieder genug Power hast, um hier noch ein Machtwort einzubringen. Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob Du den Ausgangsthread von Rudolf unter dem Titel "*Magedburg 8.-10.6. Quo vadis"*  auch gelesen hast. Danach hat ja erst die unselige Fortsetzung dieser im Vorfeld der BPS-Wahlen abgelaufene bedauerliche kontrovers geführte Diskussion begonnen. Es wäre nun wirklich an der Zeit, die Klärung aller Streitpunkte auf den Termin 8.6.2007, nämlich Beginn der Tagung alles SHG-Leiter zur abschließenden Wahl eines Vorstandes mit Vorsitzendem zu vertagen.

*"Die kleinste gute Tat ist besser als die allerbeste Absicht  * (Duguet)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RalfDm

> Das spricht für Christians These, solche Dinge "hinter verschlossenen Türen" auszudiskutieren. Ich jedenfalls möchte Euch dazu ermuntern!


Hallo,

in der Tat wird durch diese Diskussion ein Umstand deutlich, den auch der derzeit amtierende Vorstand erkannt hat und dem der künftige sich wird widmen müssen: Es gibt bisher kein "offizielles Mitteilungsorgan" des BPS an seine Mitglieder, sprich die Mitglieder der Selbsthilfegruppen.
Das BPS-Magazin erscheint zu selten, als dass es aktuelle Informationen kurzfristig "unters Volk" bringen könnte. Schnell informiert werden können derzeit nur die SHG-Leiter, entweder per E-Mail (40 %, wenn ich die Zahl richtig im Kopf habe) oder per Brief (60 %). Der Vorstand hat dann keinen Einfluss mehr darauf, in welcher Zeit die Information die Gruppenmitglieder erreicht. In der Regel kommen die Gruppen einmal monatlich zusammen, und wenn dann im Sommer noch eine Pause eingelegt wird, kann es schon einmal zwei bis drei Monate dauern, bis eine für dringend und wichtig gehaltene Information "das Volk" erreicht.
Unser Forum, selbst in der Rubrik "Verbandsarbeit", ist für solche BPS-internen Dinge untauglich, weil öffentlich. Wir wissen nicht, wieviele nichtregistrierten Gäste hier immer wieder mal hereinschauen, wir hoffen natürlich, dass es möglichst viele sind, die sich hier Informationen zum PK holen, aber zum einen sollten wir BPS-interne Dinge nicht an Außenstehende tragen, und zum anderen interessiert es die allermeisten von ihnen vermutlich auch gar nicht, weil sie keinerlei Bindung zum BPS haben.
Ich bin darum wie Christian der Meinung, dass es falsch wäre, sein Rundschreiben an die SHG-Leiter hier einer weit über den BPS hinausgehenden Öffentlichkeit kundzutun. Dies ist eine BPS-interne Angelegenheit. Andere mögen das anders sehen bzw. haben es bereits anders gesehen und ihre Erwiderung öffentlich zugänglich gemacht.
Ich möchte aber an alle Seiten appellieren, die aktuelle Diskussion hier im Forum einzustellen und nur BPS-intern mit den - zugegebenermaßen spärlichen - derzeit verfügbaren Mitteln bzw. in Magdeburg fortzuführen.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo,

wenn Obiges ein Dialog sein soll, so kann ich mir die Anmerkung nicht verkneifen, daß das ein Zwiegespräch ist von Zweien, welche mit praktischer Selbsthilfe-GRUPPEN-Arbeit wenig am Hut haben. 

Außerdem überlege ich mir jetzt schon mehrere Stunden lang, was es denn so Dringendes geben könnte, das der BPS den Mitgliedern der Selbsthilfegruppen mitteilen müsste, ohne daß dieses Zeit hätte bis zum nächsten Gruppentreffen. Wird da nicht die Wichtigkeit des BPS, seines Vorstandes samt Beisitzer, seiner Organisation und seiner Mitteilungsbedürftigkeit gründlich überschätzt?

Die Adressen, Rufnummern, email-Adressen sowie bekanntgewordene Krankheitsdaten schlummern in einer Mappe, in welche nur ich als Gruppenleiter sowie mein Stellvertreter i.V. reingucken können. Da guckt kein BPS rein und auch sonst niemand und diese Daten bekommt auch niemand. So sollte es meines Erachtens auch in allen anderen SHG's sein - wird es auch sicherlich. Auch meine ich nicht, daß der jetzige oder auch der zukünftige BPS-Vorstand sich intensiv mit einem Mitteilungs-Organ für Nachrichten direkt an SHG-Gruppenmitglieder beschäftigen sollte, denn dafür gibt es kaum Bedarf und da gibt es zudem viel viel wichtigeres zu tun!!!

Sollte es aber tatsächlich einmal etwas ganz ganz Wichtiges weiterzugeben geben, dann habe ich innerhalb überschaubarer Zeit alle unsere Mannen telefonisch durch.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Hauptsache Mensch*

Hallo, lieber, inzwischen von mir sehr geschätzter Dieter,

bitte verdrehe aber doch nun nicht die bisherigen Fakten. Auslöser war doch wohl ein Link von Gerd, mit dem alle möglichen Themen für eine Verbesserung innerhalb des BPS erläutert wurden. Ferner sind Vorschläge für zukünftige Mitglieder für den neu zu wählenden BPS-Vorstand gemacht worden. Alles noch gut. Dann aber war auch plötzlich die Rede von einem Schreiben, dessen Inhalt man nicht ohne Einwilligung des Verfassers publik machen wollte oder durfte oder was auch immer. Schließlich wurde der Verfasser dieses den normalen Forums-Benutzern nicht bekannten und wohl auch nicht interessierenden Schreibens noch einmal konkret aufgefordert, es hier zu veröffentlichen. Also, das Feuer wurde doch nicht ohne Notwendigkeit vom BPS geschürt, sondern von den ursprünglichen Verfassern der Vorschläge für einen neuen BPS-Vorstand.

Lieber Dieter, ich gehöre auch nur zu den Mitgliedern einer BPS; weiß aber trotzdem um die vielfältigen Aufgaben eines SHG-Leiters und seines Stellvertreters, weil ich aktiv am Geschehen seit 6 Jahren teilnehme. Ich eigne mich also auch nicht für einen Dialog, sondern eher für einen Monolog. Ich freue mich, Dich und alle, die den BPS zukünftig voranbringen wollen, in Magdeburg in einer hoffentlich entspannteren Stimmung kennen  lernen zu können. Laßt es doch jetzt bitte gut sein.... wenigstens bis Magdeburg.

*"Kannst Du nicht Stern am Himmel sein, so sei Lampe im Haus"*
(Arabisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo hutschie,

die Dinge, von denen Du da munter drauflosplauderst, wurden von mir überhaupt nicht angesprochen, - umso verwunderter bin ich, daß Du mir Verdreherei von Fakten vorwirfst. Tipp: Faß doch mal an Deine Nase.

Mit ging es um den Beitrag, in dem ein Mitteilungs-Organ für direkte Mitteilungen an Mitglieder von SHG's gefordert wurde, ok?

Und zur weiteren Erklärung: Wenn der BPS Mitteilungen direkt an die Gruppenmitglieder schicken wollte, müßte er die Adressdaten haben. Die bekommt er aber nicht, jedenfalls nicht von mir.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Obiges ein Dialog sein soll, so kann ich mir die Anmerkung nicht verkneifen, daß das ein Zwiegespräch ist von Zweien, welche mit praktischer Selbsthilfe-GRUPPEN-Arbeit wenig am Hut haben.


Sorry, Dieter, dass ich versäumt habe, bei Dir anzufragen, ob es angemessen ist, dass ich mich zu diesem Thema äußere...

Es wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn einmal einen Beitrag von mir ohne Senfzugabe aus Husum im Forum stünde...

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Sorry, Dieter, dass ich versäumt habe, bei Dir anzufragen, ob es angemessen ist, dass ich mich zu diesem Thema äußere...
> 
> Es wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn einmal einen Beitrag von mir ohne Senfzugabe aus Husum im Forum stünde...
> 
> Schorschel


äußerst unangemessen!

----------


## Harro

*Elende Wortklauberei*

Hallo, mir ist es doch verdammt egal, ob der BPS an Teilnehmer (nicht Mitglieder - die gibt es noch nicht) Mitteilungen verschicken will oder nicht, mir ging es darum, endlich diesen endlosen Schwachsinn dieser überflüssigen Hin-und-Herschreiberei zu beenden. Und der erneute Ansatz nach mehreren vernünftigen Appellen, daß Ruhe einkehren möge, nun mit einer weiteren Variante über Sinn und Zweck von Dialogen oder Zwiegesprächen oder weiß der Kuckuck was zu bereichern, wurde von mir nicht anders aufgefaßt als Aufruf zu weiterer Polemik ohne Berücksichtigung des eigentlichen Brandherdes.

Zitat *Dieter :* Tipp: Faß doch mal an Deine Nase.

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was meine Nase, als ein Besucher von Treffen einer hiesigen SHG für Prostatakrebs, mit dieser langsam lächerlichen, blamablen Endlosdiskussion zu tun hat. Und lieber Dieter, vergiß auch nicht, ohne Dich gäbe es vielleicht in Husum keine SHG für PCa. Das wäre für alle Betroffenen tragisch aber nicht lebensbedrohend.
Und, um mit einem alten Kalauer abzuschließen: *Stell Dir vor, es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin"*. So was könnte sogar einer nicht gut funktionierenden SHG passieren.

*"Die beste Möglichkeit, seine Träume zu verwirklichen, ist aufzuwachen"           * (Sprichwort aus China)

Gruß Hutschi    = der Drauflosplauderer

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Elende Wortklauberei...*


Da sagst Du was! Werde doch einfach mal Vorbild!




> Hallo, mir ist es doch verdammt egal, ob der BPS an Teilnehmer (nicht Mitglieder - die gibt es noch nicht) Mitteilungen verschicken will oder nicht, mir ging es darum, endlich diesen endlosen Schwachsinn dieser überflüssigen Hin-und-Herschreiberei zu beenden


Wenn Dir das so egal ist, warum äußerst Du Dich dann überhaupt dazu?



> Und der erneute Ansatz nach mehreren vernünftigen Appellen, daß Ruhe einkehren möge, nun mit einer weiteren Variante über Sinn und Zweck von Dialogen oder Zwiegesprächen oder weiß der Kuckuck was zu bereichern, wurde von mir nicht anders aufgefaßt als Aufruf zu weiterer Polemik ohne Berücksichtigung des eigentlichen Brandherdes.


Einfach nur so auffassen wie es geschrieben steht, keine falschen Annahmen oder gar Polemik hineininterpretieren.



> Zitat *Dieter :* Tipp: Faß doch mal an Deine Nase.
> 
> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was meine Nase, als ein Besucher von Treffen einer hiesigen SHG für Prostatakrebs, mit dieser langsam lächerlichen, blamablen Endlosdiskussion zu tun hat.


Das hast Du offenbar nicht kapiert, das mit der Nase. Schade.




> Und lieber Dieter, vergiß auch nicht, ohne Dich gäbe es vielleicht in Husum keine SHG für PCa. Das wäre für alle Betroffenen tragisch aber nicht lebensbedrohend.


Das wiederum kapier ich nicht.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Oberlehrer Hoh*

Hallo, es hat sich nichts geändert. Der aus dem Norden muß immer das letzte Wort haben und wenn es nur *"Muh"* ist.

Zitat *Schorschel :* Sorry, Dieter, dass ich versäumt habe, bei Dir anzufragen, ob es angemessen ist, dass ich mich zu diesem Thema äußere...

Es wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn einmal einen Beitrag von mir ohne Senfzugabe aus Husum im Forum stünde...

Schorschel

Zitat: Einfach nur so auffassen wie es geschrieben steht, keine falschen Annahmen oder gar Polemik hineininterpretieren.


Wie ich etwas interpretiere, konnte ich noch immer gut verantworten. Hier machte es sogar Sinn, denn die gewünschte Polemik war zu durchschaubar.

Einen Hutschie - soll wohl verniedlichend gemeint sein - kenne ich nicht.
Hoffentlich ist das leichter zu kapieren als der Tip mit der Nase.

Ab sofort ist es aber geschafft, daß ich mich tatsächlich vorbildlich nie mehr zu Beiträgen aus Husum, egal unter welcher Benutzerflagge zu Wort melden werde, weil mir wirklich meine Zeit endgültig dafür zu schade ist. Auch das läßt sich sicher nach dem vorangegangenen deprimierenden
Rechthabergewürge kapieren. Hutschi mach schnell das Licht aus, nur in der Dunkelheit ist das noch zu ertragen.

*"Setze deinen Kurs nach weit entfernten Sternen und nicht nach den Lampen anderer Schiffe"     * (Knut Utsein Kloster)

Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo huschie,

dieser Beitrag http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1&postcount=19 war Dein 444ter, eine Schnapszahl! Das bringt mich auf einen Gedanken: Prost!

Jetzt aber ab ins Körbchen, schlaf gut!

Grüßchen Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter, 

nicht huschie sondern Hutschi! So und jetzt geb´s ruha und danktmal über dieses Sprichwort nach:

Wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich der Dritte!

Angenehme Nachtruhe wünscht
Helmut

----------


## HorstK

Gruß Hutschi = der Drauflosplauderer

*DAMPFPLAUDERER !*

----------


## Holger

Guten morgen,

ich möchte doch alle bitten, sich altersgemäß zu verhalten, miteinander respektvoll umzugehen und die Netiquette zu wahren!

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Anonymous1

Zunächst: Danke Holger.

Als weiteren konstruktiven aber auch kritischen Einwand möchte ich auch noch die juristische Seite anschneiden, - genauer gesagt "datenschutzrechtliche Bedenken".

*Sollte der Bundesverband für die Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen Deutschlands tatsächlich den Direktkontakt zu Mitgliedern und Teilnehmern von einzelnen SHG's in der von Ralf-Rainer Damm beschriebenen Form anstreben wollen, so müßte er die einzelnen Gruppenleiter dazu verpflichten, die in den Gruppen angefallenen Personendaten dem BPS zu übergeben. Sonst würde dieses Mitteilungs-Organ keinen Sinn machen.

*Ich bin kein Jurist, bei mir meldet sich bei solchen Vorgängen nur ein normal entwickeltes "staatsbürgerliches Empfinden". Vielleicht gibt es unter den Mitlesern welche mit juristischen Kenntnissen, ich würde es begrüßen, wenn meine Bedenken bestätigt oder aber auch zerstreut werden würden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Holger

> *Sollte der Bundesverband für die Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen Deutschlands tatsächlich den Direktkontakt zu Mitgliedern und Teilnehmern von einzelnen SHG's in der von Ralf-Rainer Damm beschriebenen Form anstreben wollen ...*


Hallo Dieter,

ich finde die Passage nicht, in der Ralf darstellt, dass und wir er den _direkten_ Kontakt zu den Mitgliedern der SHGn sucht. 
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, wird nur überlegt, wie der BPS verbandsinterne Informationen für Teilnehmer von SHGn zeitnah zur Verfügung stellen kann. Das muss m. E. erst einmal nichts mit Verpflichtungen zur Datenübermittlung zu tun haben. Zwangserhebungen verbietet darüber hinaus das Recht jedes einzelnen Bürgers auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung.

Beste Grüße

Holger

----------


## RalfDm

> *Sollte der Bundesverband für die Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen Deutschlands tatsächlich den Direktkontakt zu Mitgliedern und Teilnehmern von einzelnen SHG's in der von Ralf-Rainer Damm beschriebenen Form anstreben wollen...*


Hallo Dieter,

kann es sein, dass ein Beitrag von mir bei Dir sofort einen Beißreflex auslöst? Ich habe überhaupt keine Form beschrieben, sondern nur gesagt, dass Wege gefunden werden müssen, die SHG-Mitglieder besser und schneller und nichtöffentlich über BPS-interne Vorgänge zu informieren. 
Ich finde in Jens Bretz' Vorstellung für seine Kandidatur für das Amt eines Beisitzers in dem von Dir mitverantworteten Rundschreiben die Aussage "Wenn ich in den BPS-Vorstand gewählt werde - setze ich mich ein für eine bessere Kommunikationsstruktur...". Höchst bedenklich!
Im übrigen ist Dein unbeirrtes Weiterdiskutieren über BPS-Interna in einem öffentlichen Forum ein klassisches Beidpiel dafür, wie ein Appell ungehört verhallen kann.

Ralf

----------


## Anonymous1

@Holger




> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> ich finde die Passage nicht, in der Ralf darstellt, dass und wir er den _direkten_ Kontakt zu den Mitgliedern der SHGn sucht. 
> Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, wird nur überlegt, wie der BPS verbandsinterne Informationen für Teilnehmer von SHGn zeitnah zur Verfügung stellen kann. Das muss m. E. erst einmal nichts mit Verpflichtungen zur Datenübermittlung zu tun haben. Zwangserhebungen verbietet darüber hinaus das Recht jedes einzelnen Bürgers auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Holger


Hallo Holger,

ich meine diese Passage:




> in der Tat wird durch diese Diskussion ein Umstand deutlich, den auch der derzeit amtierende Vorstand erkannt hat und dem der künftige sich wird widmen müssen: _Es gibt bisher kein "offizielles Mitteilungsorgan" des BPS an seine Mitglieder, sprich die Mitglieder der Selbsthilfegruppen._


Ich kann das leider nicht anders übersetzen als "Wunsch des derzeit amtierenden Vorstandes, sich direkt an die Mitglieder der Selbsthilfegruppen wenden zu können, mithilfe eines noch zu schaffenden Offiziellen Mitteilungsorganes."

@RalfDM

Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen Beissreflex verspürt, ich bin doch kein Hund. Ich möchte auch nicht mit einem Hund verglichen werden. Du selbst hast gestern um 00.04 Uhr das Thema "Offizielles Mitteilungsorgan" hier im öffentlichen Forum der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt. Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen und mich dazu (und zwar nur dazu) ebenfalls öffentlich geäußert. Was ist das für ein demokratisches Verständnis, wenn hier Fragen aufgeworfen werden, ohne Antworten zuzulassen????

Oder habe ich dieses falsch verstanden:




> Im übrigen ist Dein unbeirrtes Weiterdiskutieren über BPS-Interna in einem öffentlichen Forum ein klassisches Beidpiel dafür, wie ein Appell ungehört verhallen kann.


Gruß Dieter

----------


## WernerS

Hallo liebe Streithähne,
seit 2004 beziehe ich mein Wissen über meine Krankheit fast ausschließlich aus diesem Forum. Seine Beiträge sind auf einem recht hohen Niveau angesiedelt. Dafür bin ich sehr dankbar. 

Die persönlichen Auseinandersetzungen in Bezug auf die Vorstandswahlen sind im Forum fehl am Platze. Dieses, die Krankheit nicht betreffende Hauen und Stechen sollte deshalb unterbleiben.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Carlo Klöpfer

Hallo WernerS

Dir kann ich nur zustimmen. Offensichtlich merkt niemand, wie sehr dem Bundesverband geschadet wird.

Will man dem Verband bewußt schaden?
Wie soll nach der Wahl eine Zusammenarbeit möglich sein?
Soll der Verband gespalten werden?

Bitte versucht einen faireren Wahlkampf, wenn möglich außerhalb des Forums

Grüße an alle
Carlo

----------


## HorMuch

Um es auf einen Nenner zu bringen -

das ist mal wieder typisch DEUTSCH

----------

